
Show HN: WriteNext – The writing application that boosts your writing - stefannn
https://www.writenext.io/
======
stefannn
I've built WriteNext because I wanted to start writing a book and I couldn't
find a good writing application for it. I tried Google Docs and Notes, but I
am already using them for other purposes and it was a bit distracting with all
the buttons and other options. Also, I couldn't find the right motivation, so
we designed WriteNext to include notifications and badges to keep writers
engaged.

I would love to hear your feedback on it! Thanks!

